# Deer movement



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

I need some help...
I just got permission to bowhunt a small non-pressured 14 acre plot. While scouting 4 weeks ago (from a distance) the i saw many deer traveling this area during mid-day and early morning. The area was filled with sign and well established trails. I set up a few stands on a rainy day and left the area. By the beginning of December the place was like a ghost town. I've hunted the area for two weeks now and have yet to see a deer. I'm thinking that the bedding/feeding area have moved changed. But why??? If my area is just a staging/pass-through area, what is the best tactic for hunting it and is the change in movement common?


It seems they have me stumped! Thanks


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

It's all about food now! Find what they're feeding on-bingo!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Are there other areas near there where guys hunt? Has any crops come down since you scouted? Are there any tracks out there even? If there are no tracks around then something has changed or scared them off(which isn't likely.) Try putting out corn near your stands, not too close but near your stands. Maybe they are moving more at night than during daylight. I would think something changed if it were my spot, it is just a matter of pin pointing what that is.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

its all about food most of the time except when in rut! if you saw them early in the season you probably had acorns or some kind of forage that was around early in the season and is now eaten up or died off.... what kind of trees are there? if its oaks that is probably it! could someone else have permission and spooked the deer into being nocturnal....deer will travel to find food, especially when the snow starts flying.... try what flypilot suggested with the corn but don't put it in piles for one it can mold faster and two the deer and squirrels can find it easier... instead scatter it out a little bit! but don't put it by your stand... you don't want them to associate human presence with their food! like climbing out of the stand when they are at the corn! hopefully that will draw them in! and if you are close enough to the property you can maintain the corn and keep the deer in the area all winter!


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. There is only one other hunter who hunts the land next to mine and i doubt he's been over my way. I'll try putting out some corn and see if that helps. I've also noted that i have never seen deer with a South wind...maybe the north wind will help also.

How much corn do you usually put out? Dick's sporting good has 20lb bags.

Thanks


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

If i was you i would wait until next year.This sounds like a great rut pass through area.The time you were seeing those deer in there probaly means they were chasing.The recent disapperance could just be as simple as finding the winter cover and FOOD.Your easy going approach sounds perfect for a small area.I would forget the corn idea,both for ethics reasons as well as this time of year the deer are yarded up and moving to available food sources.To get a deer this year you will need to find heavy,protection type cover and nearby food,hunt the evenings only and set up close to beds as possible.Good luck,shadowalker


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We have been seeing far more deer lately in the mornings at one property I hunt. I wouldn't discount the morning hunts.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> How much corn do you usually put out? Dick's sporting good has 20lb bags


It depends on how often you can get there. If are going to hunt a few days in a row for the next several weeks, then you can just carry in a bucket every trip (and throw it on the ground). I would also take a few apples (golden delicsous) and step on one to help spread tha aroma. With a small area (14 acres), you may want to set up a feeder (especialy by next year). An easy one to make is to strap a 5' piece of 6" or 8" PVC with a cap to a tree about 3" off the ground so the corn runs out a little. Then you can cart in 50# bags. It's a lot cheeper at a feed store.
Some will say it is unethical to bait, but I disagree. You only have 14 acres and don't have a lot of leeway to move your stands. You NEED to get the deer to come by your stands. It's just one step past useing attractants also (doe estruss, buck in rut, etc...). So you see, it's just a matter of a persons perspective. It's also legal in ohio, so your ok to do it.
Good hunting to you!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Could someone please explain the ethics thing to me? I don't hunt over bait but I would if I was in an area where it would help my chances.(I hunt public land) I just don't get how it is more unethical to kill a deer eating something I brought to the woods than it is to kill one eating something thats allready there.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it is just that different people have different views. I personally don't have a problem with it although I don't hunt directly over where I bait, but that is due to the fact that I try and hunt the trails they use to get to or leave the bait. So I say just do it your way, if it is legal (which baiting is) it's your choice.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> Could someone please explain the ethics thing to me?





> I think it is just that different people have different views.


It's like we all draw a line in the sand at a different point (so to speak).
I've heard it said that it is an unfair advantage. That you aren't really hunting. That it's cheating. If you can't do it without baiting, you shouldn't be hunting. The list goes on, but thats what comes to mind. I think if we ask the deer, they would say, "come out naked (scarry thought) and bare handed, like God made you and fight fair"!
The list of ethical opinions is long for fishing and hunting. I think it is a minority and doesn't aply to all, but here are a few. Longbow hunters don't approve of sights and release on their bows and think compound bows are not for true hunters. Compound hunters don't like crossbow hunters. Bow hunters think high powered rifle shots out to 3 or 4 hundred yards are cheaters. Ground hunters complain about tree stands. 
I could make a list for fishing but I will skip it to get to a point. 
We shouldn't expect others to live by our standards on THESE issues. We should push ethics where they are needed. Thats a whole lot bigger list!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Well said GP, well said!

Since the mid 70's I've heard one thing or anouther is going to ruin our sport and kill all the deer. For the most part the herd keeps getting bigger and the bucks more plentiful. To each his own.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

GP, great post, thanks. I guess that all makes since. I for one don't care how anyone hunts as long as it is legal and safe. Sure there are things that I don't agree with so I just choose not to participate in that part of it. Thanks again for your post.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't mind hunting over bait, but I will NEVER fish over bait or try to catch fish using something that resembles food. *trying to contain my sarcasm*

I just thought the post was funny since it came up on primarily a fishing website. I'm not saying whoever said it was wrong, to each his own, but it was still funny.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I use corn late season. I never really thought of the ethical implications. In my personal opinion, I don't see a problem. It seems like hunting over a food plot with just a little less work.

I'd put about 100 - 200 pounds out and check it every couple days if possible. Once they start hitting it add 50 pounds as needed. They will go through as much as you put out. I put out 200 four days before muzzleloader season and when I showed back up it was all gone. Evening hunts over the corn can be amazing. I video taped a 150 inch deer killed over a corn pile two years ago just a few minutes before shooting light was up.

Also, if you can find a feed supply store, even tractor supply, you should be able to get 50lb bags for $5 or less.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have never hunted over bait, but I do not have a problem with others doing it. I guess even with all the products out there, etc.. I just never gave it a thought really. I do my late season hunting all in SW OH and there just isn't the need in my spots as there is plenty of food around. I am tagged out, but I am mentoring a new hunter this year and we are hunting over trails leading to a winter wheat field and seeing lots of deer. He almost got a shot at a nice 8 pointer last week, but it was 40 yards and I have him on a 25 yard max. We also saw 8 does using the field, but they entered trails 100 yards away. They are also feeding on what's left of the soybeans - look for areas where a tree has come down on the edge and the farmer has had to go around. The deer seek these spots out (trust me  ) and feed heavily on the beans.

I typically find areas where they are feeding on the natural sources and hunt the trails leading from the bedding area to the feeding area. I realize not every part of the state or hunting area has all these food sources, but where I hunt late season it would be totally unnecessary.


----------

